# what kind of Black piranha



## amj1415 (Aug 21, 2007)

this Black is about 3 - 4 inches and I dont know what kind he is for sure. looking for a little help. the pick looks like he has yellow but thats just the flash, he has some sparkles.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a sanchezi to me.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like a serrasalmus sanchezi to me also


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Tango374 Posted Today, 09:05 AM
> Looks like a serrasalmus sanchezi to me also
> Ja'eh Posted Today, 09:02 AM
> Looks like a sanchezi to me.


ID complete.


----------

